# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 15 gallon tank



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

I'd like to show you my tank after huge changes of aquascape. I will be glad if you'll write anything about it :!:


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

I'd like to show you my tank after huge changes of aquascape. I will be glad if you'll write anything about it :!:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice! Is that Riccia reflecting all that light in the foreground?


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Maybe not Riccia but oxygen particles


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Wow that is nice. What is the plant in the left side? Kind of like how it looks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I really like it alot. Those fish must be very tan with all that light bouncing at them. Do they wear sun glasses?


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Mm12463 --> its Heteranthera

Title of this arrangement --> HARMONY


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Wow that's the nicest stargrass I have seen. Most of the stuff I see has much thinner leaves. Very nice. It looks super healthy in your tank.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Quite beautiful!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Very smooth and clean looking. Kind of got a contemporary art feel to it; simple yet elegant.



Paul


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Super Cool! In the way you aquascape it..it looks a lot larger than a 15g. Very nice


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

People told me that it look smaller because of large condensation of plants.


----------

